# Which states are discipline specific state?



## deargg (May 28, 2014)

I know Nevada. Any other states?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 28, 2014)

IL is not.


----------



## palvarez83 (May 29, 2014)

CA definitely is!


----------



## jglavin PE (May 30, 2014)

MA is discipline specific.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 30, 2014)

It looks like ncees has this information on their website by state but not a summary. If you go look on their website and click on licensing boards and pick a state, there's something called a Board Profile Survey for each state. If you click on general information, partway down it says how engineers are licensed in that state.


----------

